# Re: [EVDL] Alloy Armature?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Alloy Armature?*
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Alloy Armature?*
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Alloy Armature?*
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Alloy Armature?*



> AMPrentice wrote:
> > Surely this post is a keeper for me, it has taught me to just go out
> > and buy whats available and support Netgain. Ive put my name now
> > for the waiting list on a Warp 9.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Alloy Armature?*

I think they found a plastic that becomes magnetic
when supercooled to negative 1 billion degrees.  So
you can have a motor that is 1000 times lighter, just
need a supercooler AC unit in the car...

BTW, if the motor weighs 150lbs, and the batteries
weigh 1500lbs, the motor weight isn't a big problem.
Jack



> --- AMPrentice <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > =
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Alloy Armature?*



> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> 
> >And, there are still lots of clever physical arrangements of the basic
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Alloy Armature?*

Yeah but Chevrons got the patent on that as well. :}
Tom Meyers


I think they found a plastic that becomes magnetic
when supercooled to negative 1 billion degrees.  So
you can have a motor that is 1000 times lighter, just
need a supercooler AC unit in the car...


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Alloy Armature?*

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "EVstuff" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, August 08, 2008 8:19 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Alloy Armature?


> Yeah but Chevrons got the patent on that as well. :}
> Tom Meyers
> 
> 
> I think they found a plastic that becomes magnetic
> when supercooled to negative 1 billion degrees.  So
> you can have a motor that is 1000 times lighter, just
> need a supercooler AC unit in the car...
> 
Or Locomotive?? A Tad more room here?

Bob

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Alloy Armature?*



> Neon John wrote:
> > I've never seen the guts of a Lynch motor (photos welcome) but I have
> > an Etek. What is different about it and the myriad of ironless formed
> > copper disc motors that started appearing in the 70s, first in the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Alloy Armature?*



> Lee Hart wrote:
> >
> > The Lynch motor shows that what looks like a crude simple design can in
> > fact be very good when the designer gets all the details right. He built
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Alloy Armature?*

Check out Agni motors

http://www.agnimotors.com/home/

Their 143 Series motor may work in a small EV, or several of them to 
power a larger EV. Maybe one per wheel. Their designed by the 
eccentric Cedric Lynch and are built in India to save $.




> Rick Beebe wrote:
> 
> > Lee Hart wrote:
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Alloy Armature?*

Wow! The E-Tek construction sounds a lot like the NGM motors we use on
solar cars.

They're brushless DC, so the rotor and stator are reversed. The rotor
is extremely thin, with very strong rare earth magnets. The stator has
laminations that are coiled up, as if they are a slice of a roll of
magnetic steel. The armature windings are all along the radius of the
stator, which is about 2" wide and large diameter.

This motor is used as a high-efficiency, lightweight wheel motor. By
adjusting the gap between rotor and stator, you can adjust the
torque/speed relationship. The mechanics are set up so that this can
be done on the fly by servo motor (if you build the right fixture).

Most EVers won't use them because they cost $5,000 to $10,000 and they
only put out about 12kW peak. (And the inverter is another $5-10
grand.)

-Morgan LaMoore



> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Neon John wrote:
> >> I've never seen the guts of a Lynch motor (photos welcome) but I have
> >> an Etek. What is different about it and the myriad of ironless formed
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Alloy Armature?*

>> I think they found a plastic that becomes magnetic
>> when supercooled to negative 1 billion degrees.

Not plastic. Superconductors are metals, odd metal alloys or 
ceramic-like materials. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superconductor

Most require very low temperatures near absolute zero. The best "high 
temperature" superconductors still need to be cooled around the 
temperature of liquid nitrogen, 77 deg.K (about -200 deg.C or -320 deg.F).

>> you can have a motor that is 1000 times lighter, it just
>> needs a supercooler AC unit in the car...

> Or Locomotive?? A Tad more room here?

They have indeed used superconductors in electric trains. 
Superconductors have three advantages in motors; 1) they eliminate 
resistive losses, 2) the physical size of the wire can be much smaller 
for a given current, 3) you can produce stronger magnetic fields. This 
means smaller, more efficient motors.

Of course, the cooling system is far bigger than the motor!

-- 
Ring the bells that still can ring
Forget the perfect offering
There is a crack in everything
That's how the light gets in -- Leonard Cohen
--
Lee A. Hart, 814 8th Ave N, Sartell MN 56377, leeahart_at_earthlink.net

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Alloy Armature?*



> Rick Beebe wrote:
> > Did/does anyone make [the Lynch type motor] in size suitable for
> > powering a car?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Alloy Armature?*

I checked out that website, and they had an interview
with Cedric,
http://www.agnimotors.com/home/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=25&Itemid=37
or
http://tinyurl.com/6yaoxt
I think Cedric stage name is Mr. Bean

Rod

--- Roger Heuckeroth <[email protected]> wrote:

> Check out Agni motors
> 
> http://www.agnimotors.com/home/
> 
> Their 143 Series motor may work in a small EV, or
> several of them to 
> power a larger EV. Maybe one per wheel. Their
> designed by the 
> eccentric Cedric Lynch and are built in India to
> save $.
> 
> 
>


> Rick Beebe wrote:
> >
> > > Lee Hart wrote:
> > >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Alloy Armature?*

He's definitely different and eccentric, but obviously very smart and 
resourceful. Kind of a cross between a mad scientist and Mr. Bean.



> Rod Hower wrote:
> 
> > I checked out that website, and they had an interview
> > with Cedric,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Alloy Armature?*

Wasn't referring to superconductors. This was
plastic, not metal, and obviously nothing remotely
close to a motor, they simple showed in a lab a
non-metal object that became magnetic. was on
discovery channel.
Found this with a one-line google,
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plastic_magnet
looks like they got it working at room temp.
Jack



> --- Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > >> I think they found a plastic that becomes
> > magnetic
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Alloy Armature?*



> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >Neon John wrote:
> >> I've never seen the guts of a Lynch motor (photos welcome) but I have
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Alloy Armature?*

ummm yummie caustic soda!!! we can use it in drains 
and the food grade version for our taste buds.




> Neon John wrote:
> >
> > On Fri, 08 Aug 2008 09:16:05 -0500, Lee Hart <[email protected]>
> > wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Alloy Armature?*

>So next time you pick up a bag of Combos, think of
yer >good buddy, Neon
> John
>
I enjoy combos, thanks for your efforts.
Just out of curiosity and tons of surplus stuff laying
around, I'm also interested in your charger design
efforts.
Thanks,
Rod

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Alloy Armature?*

Getting OT, but its used in all sorts of food recipes.



> AMPrentice wrote:
> 
> > ummm yummie caustic soda!!! we can use it in drains
> > and the food grade version for our taste buds.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Alloy Armature?*



> Neon John wrote:
> > I know all that but what I asked is, what is the difference between a
> > Lynch or Etek and the pancake motors that appeared, starting in the
> > 70s, for use in very high performance applications like tape drive
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Alloy Armature?*

Watching the video of Mr Lynch its rather amusing he
is such an eclectic and unconventional character.
He designed it from the cheapest way he could and
came up with a highly efficient combination regardless
of the similarity to the many pancake motors available.
If with the right parts and strength it could be scaled up, 
Im sure the low rpm would benefit efficiency and durability.
2 larger versions, directly connected to driveshafts would 
be very interesting indeed. But can it be scaled up or is its
design already at its peak proportions?

-----
Except from himself and other fellow men, 
Man is the least endangered of all species. - Me
-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/Alloy-Armature--tp18804905p18913486.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Alloy Armature?*



> AMPrentice wrote:
> > Watching the video of Mr Lynch... He designed it the cheapest way he
> > could and came up with a highly efficient combination regardless of
> > the similarity to the many pancake motors available. But can it be
> ...


----------

